# Correct Way to Prime EHEIM ecco 2234?



## WaveSurfer (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Though I've been using this cannister filter for more than 6 months, I am still not quite sure what is the correct way of priming the filter after cleaning.

Currently what I do is:
- Have some water in the cannister (power is off)
- cover the cannister with the powerhead (both taps are closed)
- open the input tap halfway, followed by output tap
- quickly push up the handle to suck in the water
- once the handle is vertical, turn on the power

Is this how you prime the filter too? Thanks.


----------



## baz (Jun 28, 2007)

To prime mine I:
- Have no water in the canister, though some is ok. (power off)
- Cover the canister with the powerhead, push handle closed to the up posistion and attach the taps. (taps closed)
- Open the taps all the way
- Pull the handle down until its horizontal against the red thing.
- As the water starts to flow into the canister, slowly push the handle up until it locks closed.
- Once the canister is full of water, plug in the power cord and adjust the output tap to desired flow.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't have an ecco but I do have a 2026 and the way Ive always done it was to fill the filter with tank water after a good cleaning, that way the priming is almost unnecessary.
The first time I hooked up my Eheim the prime worked like a charm... one push of the prime button and in 5 minutes the filter was working full steam! 
Best filter I ever owned.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I usually fill mine, close to being full. Connect, then prime it.


----------



## WaveSurfer (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Daud (Jun 23, 2007)

Like baz above, but have the canister already full so much that when I put the head on, water splurges from the openings, then attach, open and start.

"slowly push the handle up until it locks closed." IMPORTANT
I broke the clip in the side joint by pushing too hard. You should buy some to have spare ones (ca $4 on BA).


----------



## Philgo (Mar 20, 2006)

I prefer to have the filter empty as recommended by the manufacturers, I then blow though the outlet until air bubbles come out of the inlet, this clears the tubing of water

Then one quick suck on the OUTLET until you hear water pouring in to the filter, you then wait a few minutes with the outlet just out of the water until the water level in the pipes are the same level as the tank and turn it on.

This method must work every time, if it doesn't there's a blockage or a leak.

If you don't fancy sucking then a syphon bulb will work as well.


----------

